# Plasti dipped my rims! (pic heavy!!)



## Swardy (Nov 25, 2013)

So, one of my alloys has some lacquer peel.....



I think BMW charge about £90 to refurb one wheel so I started looking into getting them powder coated a gun metal/anthracite colour. Got a quote from a local reputable place and it was £359 for a one day drive in service.

While researching I found out about plasti dip and after watch a lot of videos thought I would give it a go.

The first problem was getting the colour. They only sell "anthracite" plasti dip in the United States and the "gunmetal grey" plasti dip is a horrible primer grey. After watching yet more videos and looking at a lot of pics I decided I should be able to get the colour I wanted by using matt black then using a "silver metalizer".

So some photos...

Before...


all prepped....


one light dusting coat...


2 light coats...


3 coats....


I don't think matt black goes with the blue....


Matt black base all done. Probably about 6 coats in total....


Time for the metalizer. One light dusting just made the black look sparkly, bit too chinzy for my liking! (black looks lighter in this pic because of my camera)


2 coats, still sparkly


3 coats of metalizer, getting there


4 light coats of metalizer


Decided that was enough as I got the carbon/gunmetal colour i was looking for and didn't wanna risk it getting more silver.

Now a few pics. Tried to get some varied lighting conditions as because of the metalizer they do vary a lot in different light. The colour is close to what I wanted but they are probably still sparklier than I would have liked. Not convinced I prefer the colour to standard to be honest but being plast dip I can just revert back to standard if I want 








These rims weren't the easiest as with the right angle you can see behind the spoke so tried to get behind it, but then you risk build up or running of the paint in the crease of the spoke.

Time will tell how they hold up. I suspect catching or tearing the plastidip will be more the problem than weathering. The inner edge of these spoke is quite sharp so will easily "catch". I'm gonna have to be very careful cleaning them.

I'm no expert but if anyone wants to ask me any questions I will try to help.

Here's some pointers I learnt by doing the process:

- Don't under estimate how long it takes to clean and prep you wheels, probably longer than the pasti dipping!
- You don't need one of those gun/handle tool things. I tried using it but didn't like it, felt like I had less control so didn't bother
- Use light coats and build it up, don't rush to get the paint built up
- Keep the can moving in a sweeping action, keep it still too long and you'll get build up or running
- Don't spray too close as you will also get build up or running
- If you do get some runs don't panic. If you build up some layers on top it will become gradually less noticeable (depending on how bad it is)
- shake the cans a lot and make sure you keep them warm
- Apparently build up on the nozzle can be an issue but I didn't get this
- remember to rotate the wheels part way through to make sure you've got good coverage
- For the metalizer or any of the finishers just use gradual light coats to build up the effect you want
- when removing the masking/bags from the brakes take them from inside the wheel towards the car, reaching around the tyre. Don't pull them through the wheel.
- you see videos of people just pulling it from the tyre and peeling all the excess off. DO NOT RUSH THIS. There were points where if I yanked it I could have easily started lifting it from the face of the wheel. Maybe It was the tyre/wheel combo or my technique but be careful. You don't want to ruin all your hard work at the final stage.

I think that's it. I hope some find this very long post interesting/useful.

Swardy


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

Nicely done, great stuff is plastidip although can get pricey doing wheels


----------



## bigup (Jun 4, 2009)

good job mate!

would it of been easier having the wheels off?

does it dry straight away?

how many cans did it take and what was total cost?


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Not sure at all. 

The colour looks very patchy. 

Will plasti dip be durable enough for wheels?


----------



## benf (Apr 26, 2013)

Make sure its on nice and thick or you will have big problems trying to get it off.


----------



## Swardy (Nov 25, 2013)

Kerr said:


> Not sure at all.
> 
> The colour looks very patchy.
> 
> Will plasti dip be durable enough for wheels?


I'm not sure about the colour either. Not surprisingly the missus doesn't like it! Will prob take it off in a couple of months. Glad I experimented with it though.

If you mean it looks patchy as in patches of paint, it's not, it's the way the light hits the metalizer.

As always it's better to seem them in the flesh.


----------



## PIRHONEY (Aug 11, 2009)

Might be better with the glossifier over the top?


----------



## Swardy (Nov 25, 2013)

bigup said:


> good job mate!
> 
> would it of been easier having the wheels off?
> 
> ...


I couldn't be bothered mate, as only have one pair of axle stands and there are loads of guides on how to do it with them on the car.

Most people say give a coat 10-15 mins to dry, but it was a warm day so I was only giving it about 10 mins.

You'd need about 4 cans of base, and one can of metalizer/glossifer. So about £65


----------



## Swardy (Nov 25, 2013)

benf said:


> Make sure its on nice and thick or you will have big problems trying to get it off.


It is nice and thick mate, I had some paint run on one rim and I foolishly tried to smooth it out and ruined it. Just peeled the whole lot off, easy.


----------



## djgregory (Apr 2, 2013)

Does this withstand the pressure from a PW?


----------



## Swardy (Nov 25, 2013)

PIRHONEY said:


> Might be better with the glossifier over the top?


Not sure, maybe. Most of the guises say with a metalizer has some gloss in it so you don't need a glossifier over the top


----------



## Swardy (Nov 25, 2013)

Kerr said:


> Will plasti dip be durable enough for wheels?


Apparently it's plenty durable enough, lots of people have said they've had it on 6-12 months. But time will tell.


----------



## Swardy (Nov 25, 2013)

djgregory said:


> Does this withstand the pressure from a PW?


Apparently mate, but I will see when I wash it. As long as you avoid the edges, and there aren't any tears it should be ok.


----------



## djgregory (Apr 2, 2013)

Swardy said:


> Apparently mate, but I will see when I wash it. As long as you avoid the edges, and there aren't any tears it should be ok.


keep us updated please!


----------



## Swardy (Nov 25, 2013)

djgregory said:


> keep us updated please!


will do.

There are some youtube vids where they tested a pressure washer on a plasti dipped car and that was fine. though that was big body work panels.


----------



## Swardy (Nov 25, 2013)

ok, an update....

After having it on for a couple of weeks I decided I preferred it standard. So with that in mind I thought the next time i wash it i'll really test the durability with the pressure washer on the wheels.

So I set the pressure washer to the thinnest most powerful jet and really blasted the rims. Now i wouldn't say i was TRYING to get it off but i did think that if it came off i wouldn't have minded.

The result: the front face of the wheel where the plastidip was layered on nice and thick (5-6 coats) was untouched. Inside the rim where the plastidip wasn't sprayed on very thickly as it was hard to reach did come off slightly in a couple of places. So my advice is either remove the rims to plastidip them so you can spray it on nice and thick across the whole rim, or just use a pressure washer on a wider jet and spend a bit more time cleaning them by hand.

Now other rims might not have an issue but on these sport ones the washer easily reaches inside the rim so can lift the plastidip.

to finish, after that cleaning session i removed the plastidip completely and reverted back to standard.


----------



## badly_dubbed (Dec 11, 2008)

im glad you took that off mate!

looked pants!

lol


----------



## PIRHONEY (Aug 11, 2009)

Swardy said:


> ok, an update....
> 
> After having it on for a couple of weeks I decided I preferred it standard. So with that in mind I thought the next time i wash it i'll really test the durability with the pressure washer on the wheels.
> 
> ...


Would you say that PlastiDip was a success but the colour wasn't??


----------



## Wingnuts (Sep 3, 2012)

they look great i want to do the same colour and metalizer on my interior parts


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 3, 2011)

Contemplated doing this with my spare alloys for the metro GTI in RED!!! Still think I will give it a shot as they would be going on car just for trackdays (2-3 a year) but would be spraying the inside also. Thanks for taking the time to show us what you did Swardy, takes a certain amount of minerals to attempt such an exercise and for me it's now worth a shot knowing it comes off easy enough if it's not liked.


----------



## Sicskate (Oct 3, 2012)

Look much better in silver, Matt finish just looks cheap.


----------



## Tizzer (Sep 2, 2012)

:thumb:
Thanks for taking the time to share this one.
Interesting experiment. Great to see how it comes off again.
Must admit prefer them back as was
Good work


----------



## Swardy (Nov 25, 2013)

PIRHONEY said:


> Would you say that PlastiDip was a success but the colour wasn't??


That's exactly what i'd say mate. Still really glad i did it as plastidip is a good product and i'd defo use it again. The trouble is the limitation in colours.


----------



## Swardy (Nov 25, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> Contemplated doing this with my spare alloys for the metro GTI in RED!!! Still think I will give it a shot as they would be going on car just for trackdays (2-3 a year) but would be spraying the inside also. Thanks for taking the time to show us what you did Swardy, takes a certain amount of minerals to attempt such an exercise and for me it's now worth a shot knowing it comes off easy enough if it's not liked.


No worries mate. Yeah, if it's put on thick enough it peels as easy as in the photos. Getting the last bits inside the wheel nuts was a bit fiddly. (You can use wd40 to get it off but this can get messy). I would defo use the stuff again though.

Tip to everyone: if you take the rims off to plastidip put some 2p coins over the wheel nut wholes when spraying as otherwise when you put the bolts in and do them up it could twist the plastidip and tear it on the rim.


----------



## Swardy (Nov 25, 2013)

Sicskate said:


> Look much better in silver, Matt finish just looks cheap.


Yeah, i agree. I was going to leave it on for a couple of months out of principle but realised that was cutting off my nose to spite my face.


----------



## PrestigeChris (Nov 17, 2009)

I had plastidip wheels on the Volvo C30 for 2 years and it lasted well. Pressure washable and washed with smart wheels regularly


----------



## craigeh123 (Dec 26, 2011)

There's a few other company's surfacing doing some brilliant colours and gloss coats to but a proper gloss almost as glossy as lacquer so pictures show . Ones called car dip the other liquid wraps . I follow them on facebook look them up . Cardip are even matching any manufacturers colour in dip !!!


----------



## alexharvey (May 16, 2013)

had plasti dip on my gti wheels for 8 months so far lol


----------



## alexharvey (May 16, 2013)

need to get the pearls from usa to add to dip now!


----------



## Obsessed Merc (Apr 10, 2011)

Good write up - helpful info.


----------



## PrestigeChris (Nov 17, 2009)

Apologies for the crap pic.


----------



## PrestigeChris (Nov 17, 2009)




----------

